# Uh Oh, 311 message..An issue has been detected



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

Just got a message on the screen on my 622:

Error: 311
"An issue has been detected that may affect your ability to record or pause live TV......if continues contact Tech Support"

Reference: 0521

It says to unplug > 1 minute and replugin...did that and it still shows up. Hard drive going out?

UPDATE: Oh boy, bad news...double tap on DVR button reveals: 
Error 024: Unable to access this feature at this time. Data not available.

Trying to access external HD:
863 This feature is not supported


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

:eek2:Time to call tech support.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

Chat with Tech Support, sending out a new receiver...I lost the F1 race on DVR. Oh well.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kpaustin said:


> Chat with Tech Support, sending out a new receiver...I lost the F1 race on DVR. Oh well.


This may sound silly, but can you re-orient the position of the receiver? Instead of sitting flat, turn it 90 degrees on it's end and try it again. Sometimes that will temporarily allow the receiver to read the drive. Yeah, that's a *really old *trick.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

I can think of several orientations for the receiver after I lost some recordings...  But I'll certainly try your trick this evening...if only to buy time to get the recordings to external HD. Thanks!


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> This may sound silly, but can you re-orient the position of the receiver? Instead of sitting flat, turn it 90 degrees on it's end and try it again. Sometimes that will temporarily allow the receiver to read the drive. Yeah, that's a *really old *trick.


*You sir, are my hero*. That worked, at least well enough to copy some major recordings over to the external HD. Will try to orient it level and see if the problem comes back.

Thanks!


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, so it finally gave up the ghost. Still works as a receiver but DVR function, in any orientation, gives me the "Data unavailable" and 311 messages. At least I got the important stuff over to the external HD.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> This may sound silly, but can you re-orient the position of the receiver? Instead of sitting flat, turn it 90 degrees on it's end and try it again. Sometimes that will temporarily allow the receiver to read the drive. Yeah, that's a *really old *trick.


Wow, Kent, now THAT'S showing your age!  :lol:


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

Just to follow up, received the replacement 622 two days after the Tech chat, reinstall and web activation were flawless, external HD recognized, all programming back, DVR working. Thanks Dish.


----------



## AngryStamen (Jun 17, 2009)

Kent Taylor said:


> This may sound silly, but can you re-orient the position of the receiver? Instead of sitting flat, turn it 90 degrees on it's end and try it again. Sometimes that will temporarily allow the receiver to read the drive. Yeah, that's a *really old *trick.


I'm having the exact same problem and I was directed to this post by kpaustin (thank you) after I posted my problem on this forum. Kent (or anyone), does it matter which side I re-orient my DVR? Looking at the front of the DVR, should I rotate it 90 degrees clockwise, or 90 degrees counter-clockwise (or it doesn't matter?) Thanks for any and all help!!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Either direction should work.


----------

